# How do I get him to like toys?



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

He has no interest in toys of any kind, when I first got him, I stocked up on balls, kong toys, frisbees, tug-of-war toys, etc. yet he won't even look twice at any of them. I always pictured myself having a german shepherd and playing fetch with him, but it doesn't seem to happen, also when I leave for boot camp, it will help him get exercise since my mom can't walk him that much. I would especially like for him to play with a tennis ball, if I have one, he will smell it then go away. I guess my question is how can I get him to go crazy for toys?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you play crazy with the toys? Yes YOU not the dog,lol Take the toy and run away from him, make him chase, you, throw it, and catch it yourself- make it look like the best thing in the world!! How old is he btw? Most young dogs don't play fetch naturally they have to learn to play so make it fun


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

He is almost 3 years old, and I will definitely try that, because when I run around and act crazy he gets REALLY riled up and runs around and everything, so ya.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you get him as a pup or is he a rescue. If he's a rescue no one may have ever played with him and he just may not know how,lol So you be the dog with the toy and let him engage


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

When I got him, he was an unsocialized and untrained rescue, he was from a backyard breeder who couldn't get rid of him before we got him. He is REALLY smart though, in the first few days I had him, he learned all the basic commands and some fun ones, he's really bonded with the family too, especially me.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well then he just needs to learn to play- he doesn't know how fun toys are yet


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fostered a dog that had no clue how to catch a ball. He'd let it bounce on his head. After a couple of weeks watching my other dogs, he decided that toys were fun! And he had a blast shredding the indestructable ones that cost a fortune. Give Hercules time, he'll figure it out. 
And if you backtie him and tease him up, he'll really want what you are teasing him with all the more.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

what do you mean by backtie?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tie him to a post or whatever(or have someone hold the leash) and get just past his reach while you tease him, once he is engaged or barks, reward him with the prize and then take it away do it over, he'll see that the prize is fun to win. It will build up his drive to play.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha we had the same problem with Crystal. She has to be in the mood to play haha


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I rescued a little Pit female at 10 months - she had NO clue what to do with the toys. Now (almost 3 years later) she LOVES her toys and plays. Just make it a lot of fun and interact a lot and most of them get the hang of it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO, a squeaker toy might help attempting to engage him as well.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

YOU have to make playing with toys the coolest freaking thing in the whole world


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

We cannot get Jake to play with toys with us to save our lives! It's insane. He's got a few footballs, Frisbees, balls, nylabones, etc and he'll toss them in the air to himself, but if we try to engage him in play, he wants to wrestle only (not allowed, coz of our smaller kids). It's sad, coz the kids want to play fetch with him, but no matter what, we cannot get him to put two-and-two together. We toss a ball, he runs towards it til it stops moving, then just runs back. Either that, or he watches it fly away, then looks back at us like, "Why'd ya do that, ya moron?!"


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Try a rag with a string and create a lot of movement with the rag. Sometimes best to to tie the string to a pole to add movement. If he doesn't like to chase objects he may not have a strong prey drive. Most dogs will chase the rag if enough movement is put into it. Play just as if you are playing with a cat, tease him enough to chase it, but don't chase him away. If he will play and tug with a rag, after a few sessions change to ball on a string and try again.


----------

